# Vividigi



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

This arrived last week,a replacement for the exact same model previously owned! There is something about the shape that strangely pulls me like a Star Trek tractor beam. The illumination button mysteriously shows a two colour display changing all by itself.. lots to play with ,split laps ,alarms etc. Came with original box too.

Usually mechanicals only but have recently with this made as a start made some exceptions.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I rather like it!

Like you I've recently started adding old digitals to my collection, I think they can become a little addictive!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

You know I have NEVER SAID that someone's watch is ugly. Regrettably I have to start with this one (sorry).

Maybe it's an acquired taste.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry Bro... gotta agree w/Dave - it's gotta go!

Post it up as a freebie w/a donation...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

I like it.

BEAM ME UP SCOTTY !


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

That's what makes the world go 'round...

You say tomato (toe ma toe)...


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Aaaagh! 

My eyes, my eyes.


----------

